# Paddle board license



## Star1pup

After trying to navigate the ODW website I decided to give this forum a try. Do you need a license for one of those paddle boards that seem to be getting popular? The ones that look almost like a surf board and you stand up and paddle. I have been in a couple discussions about these needing a license and have found no definitive answer anywhere.


----------



## yakfish

Do they have a HIN?


----------



## Star1pup

yakfish said:


> Do they have a HIN?


I think they have to have an HIN, but not sure. The ODNR website says sailboards do not need Ohio license if I understand it right.


----------



## rustyfish

I assume you mean registration? Yes they do need registration

From the ohio watercraft page

"Registrations are required for every recreational boat in Ohio, including powerboats, sailboats, canoes, kayaks, pedal boats, inflated boats, paddle boards, and float tubes with more than one air cylinder."


If you mean license then no. Ohio watercraft license is for boat over 10HP


----------



## Star1pup

Just wondering, Rustyfish, but I had to license the inflatable dinghy I used on my sailboat and it was just 1 1/2 hp. I also had a license on my kayak, but I guess I could have spent a bit more and not had to display a license.

I think these stand up paddle boards are so new I can't really find anything definitive on them.


----------



## rustyfish

Licenses is required for boat operators (under a certain age) to operate a boat over 10hp. Like a drivers license.

Registration/OH-Numbers is required for all ohio watercraft. Here is the DNR link I posted the quote from, it mentions paddle boards.
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/register-your-boat/your-boat-needs-a-registration


----------



## Star1pup

rustyfish said:


> Licenses is required for boat operators (under a certain age) to operate a boat over 10hp. Like a drivers license.
> 
> Registration/OH-Numbers is required for all ohio watercraft. Here is the DNR link I posted the quote from, it mentions paddle boards.
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/register-your-boat/your-boat-needs-a-registration


You are right. I also found it and I was confusing license with registration. Thank you! I have to bring it up at a meeting tonight and you have helped me considerably. I get a lot of answers on the OGF site.


----------



## Nubes

Star1pup said:


> After trying to navigate the ODW website I decided to give this forum a try. Do you need a license for one of those paddle boards that seem to be getting popular? The ones that look almost like a surf board and you stand up and paddle. I have been in a couple discussions about these needing a license and have found no definitive answer anywhere.


OH is the harassment state...anything that basically touches the water needs to be registered but you don't need a license to operate it, just register it


----------



## farleybucks

> After trying to navigate the ODW website I decided to give this forum a try. Do you need a license for one of those paddle boards that seem to be getting popular? The ones that look almost like a surf board and you stand up and paddle. I have been in a couple discussions about these needing a license and have found no definitive answer anywhere.


Previously they did require a license, but ODNR has recently determined that they DO NOT need a license....but am not entirely sure on when that takes effect. I would call them or Whitewater Warehouse would probably also know the answer 937-222-7020...they have a whole demo fleet of them and have been working with ODNR about fleet licensing for them until they determined no license is needed.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

I have a Stand Up Paddleboard that is inflatable... with only one air chamber. This does NOT need to be registered, but a rigid paddleboard DOES. At least, that's the way it was when I got my paddleboard 5 months ago. If farleybucks is right and the law has changed, then I wonder just how they make the distinction between paddleboards and sit-on-top kayaks... 'cause there are some crossovers out there that can be used as either. I wanted the inflatable anyway so that I could easily pack it along when going on vacation to the beach (my big Hobie kayak takes up the roof rack). I can use the paddleboard to run shark baits out 300 to 400 yards from shore... even on days when the surf is too rough to consider launching my kayak. I use the paddleboard here in Ohio as well, just for exercise and enjoying being out on the water (if I wanna fish I use the kayak). Once you learn how to stand on that thing & paddle, it's actually quite good fun... especially on the ocean... although I will admit that I have not yet mastered riding the waves while standing!


----------



## loki5

I was doing some research on this topic and wanted to post an update. According to the ODNR person I just talked to, and also posted on the ODNR Division of Watercraft website:



> "As of September 29, 2013, kiteboards, paddleboards, and belly boats (or float tubes) do NOT have to be registered as boats in Ohio."


----------



## SMBHooker

loki5 said:


> I was doing some research on this topic and wanted to post an update. According to the ODNR person I just talked to, and also posted on the ODNR Division of Watercraft website:


I heard this not long ago but didn't have source to provide the OP. Thx!


----------



## backlashed

RebelWithACause122 said:


> I have a Stand Up Paddleboard that is inflatable... with only one air chamber.


What kind did you get Rebel? Bubba just did a good review of the Halla Fame and has me thinking about these things now.


----------



## SMBHooker




----------

